# Thread for bands and venues looking to book shows/tours?



## Sofos (Jun 18, 2012)

I think this would be a good idea, have a thread for members to post in if their band is looking to book a tour and need places to play, or venues looking to book bands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2012)

We already have two whole sections meant for that, the Live Music sub-forum and Musician's Classifieds.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We already have two whole sections meant for that, the Live Music sub-forum and Musician's Classifieds.



makes sense, didnt think about that.. hm.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you mean the Live Performance Stage Sound section? I can't find a live music or shows sub forum. It would be great to see a booking shows/getting gigs sub forum all it's own.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2012)

In the past the *Live Performance* and Stage Sound and the *Musician Classifieds* (which don't have the rules of the other two classifieds sections) have worked just fine. 

If you guys rather have just a thread in one of those sections, go for it as there's nothing stopping you. Just understand that once a thread goes over ten or so pages no one really follows the content as closely. 

I don't see the need to add an all new forum for a task that can be, and has been handled successfully elsewhere. Maybe I'm wrong, so hop to it, start posting and if there is the demand for it a section will be made. 

Lets get the horses before the cart.


----------

